# Thyroid Uptake Results



## shoetree (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

New to the board, hope this message is in the right place.

My thyroid levels have always shown up as normal on blood tests, but I have always had a feeling that there is an underlying problem. This week I had a thyroid uptake test and I am awaiting results from my doctor, but, the computer screen at the hospital said I had an uptake percentage of 41.7% after 24 hours. I was wondering if someone could help me interpret this?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shoetree said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the board, hope this message is in the right place.
> 
> ...




The only thing that means is that your uptake after 24 hours was 41.7%; less than 50%. We will have to wait and see what the full report has to say so when you get that, please post it w/all the details. It's the whole picture (pun) that counts!

What are your symptoms? As you have said, "you have a feeling!" Our bodies do talk to us. Indeed they do!


----------

